# Avatar Gun



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thought I'd post the full size picture of the gun in my avatar. It's a New Model Blackhawk in .41 mag.
It has the 6 1/2" barrel and the grips are definitely imitation. It was made in 1982 and I've owned it for about twenty years.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice wheel gun ya have there. 
I love me some Ruge wheeler, I have a Super Blackhawk in .44mag, with the 7 1/2" barrel.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks MoMan. I'm also a fan of Ruger revolvers.
The first revolver I ever bought was a GP100 in stainless with a 4" barrel. Eventually I added a Redhawk .44 mag and an SP101 .357 mag with the 2 1/2" barrel both in stainless.
My other two Blackhawks are in .30 Carbine and .45 ACP/.45 Colt Convertible. They're both blued like the .41 mag.
The .30 Carbine is the old three screw model that has not been converted. It has a four digit serial number (77XX) so I guess it's late sixties.


----------

